# SM Army all must go



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright all must go as ONE DO NOT SEND ME CHUNK PMS. DO NOT LOW BALL ME PLEASE REASONABLE.

So this is what I got I am quitting warhammer to invest in my vehicle more.

Big carrying case
Codex Mint
Paint brushes all in perfect condition
New paints like 20 random pots.
Die Box
Templates
GW Measuring tape
Three bottles of glue
BITS BOX FULL OF ALL THE BITS FROM ANYTHING IVE EVER PURCHASED)

HQS:

Captain with jetpack (Primed black)
Librarian with jetpack (Primed black)
Dante (Primed white)
Gabriel Seth (Primed black)
Captain Tycho (Primed white)

Elites:
10 Sanguinary Guard (Primed white)
7 Assault Terminators (Primed black then red) 
10 Sternguard Veterans (Primed black)
2 Sanguinary Priest (Primed black)
Brother Corbulo (primed white)

Troops:
10 Tactical Marines (Primed Black AOBR)
Death Company Dreadnought (Primed Black)
5 Death Company (Primed black)
Lemartes Guardian of the Lost (Primed black)
10 Scout Snipers (Primed black then red unbuilt)
10 Assault marines (painted red)


Transports:

Rhino (Primed black then red)
2 Drop Pods (Perfectly assembled primed black then red)
Land Raider Redeemer (Painted by a local 'pro' white with red)


Fast Attack:

10 Vanguard Veterans (Primed black)
2 Baal Predators (Primed black then red) Bolter/Assault cannon load out)


Heavy Support:

Dreadnought (Painted red) Lascannon/Bloodfist loadout
10 Devastator Marines (primed black then red)


UNBUILT IN BOX SEALED STILL:

Blood Angels Battle force
Predator Tank

This all goes for like over 800$ ATLEAST. I'm asking 200$ + shipping. I live in Prince George BC Canada aswell.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Are you willing to sell stuff individualy?


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I understand wanting to get rid of it all at once as you can make 350$ straight away without having to worry about stuff not selling, however, you might make more if you were to sell individually or let people pick and choose. I recently sold some CSM and made much more individually than I had ask for the whole lot as one.

Just friendly advice 
Good luck!
Cheers


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

No individuals sorry, money in the long run isn't what I'm looking for unfortunately.

Price fixed no more lowering I will also be advertising this all at my local shops on thursdays until sold!


----------



## Sword Saint (Mar 25, 2011)

how much to ship the items to Sydney Australia?


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

im interested in Sanguinary Guard bits, if you have any, and i know you rather sell the whole thing at once, but im not gonna do that, nor could i effort that...

im also looking for thunderhammers and flamers... 

so if you could brows your bitzbox and shoot me a PM, that would be great


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

If it's still there, I might take the whole lot on monday. (pay day)

If you're willing to ship to Norway, that is.


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

Could you please post pictures or send some to me via PM? I'm interested, but would like to see paint jobs and assembly. Thanks!


----------

